# freno electromagnetico



## max canales (Nov 4, 2009)

Por favor necesito que me ayuden en la construccion de un freno electromagnetico , si es que se puede es para detener un motor de 1 HP. Necesito ponerlo en el eje para asi detenerlo para que no continue con el movimiento de la inercia y frenarlo en el momento exacto.


----------



## radni (Nov 4, 2009)

Dependiendo de cuan rápido quieras desacelerarlo podés utilizar el metodo del freno dinamico aplicando corriente continua al devanado de trabajo (si es monofásico) o a las tres fases si es trifásico hasta que disminuya la velocidad.
Si lo que querés es bloquear al eje (a bajas velocidades) para que no continue girando tenés que usar un embrague electromagnético acoplado a un freno de disco (monodisco) una vez desconectada la alimentación.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Nov 4, 2009)

Para bajas revoluciones lo mejor es utilizar un freno mecanico similar a los coches.

Para motores trifasicos simplemente conectando 24V y 1 A andas sobrado para clavar el motor, es recomendable antes hacer una prueba con corrientes bajas para no estropear el motor con frenazos bruscos.

Si te lo quieres montar tu simplemente necesitas un/unos imanes y una bobina.

Los imanes en el eje y la bobina fija en el estator. Cuando cortocircuites las bobinas el motor frenara rapidamente y progresivamente se frenara mas lento, es el tipico freno utilizado en camiones. En teoria nunca conseguirar un frenado total porque a altas revoluciones el freno es muy fuerte, pero a bajar es pequeño. Por eso se utiliza junto a un freno mecanico.


----------



## Eduardo (Nov 4, 2009)

No se si te interpreto bien: Vos queres fabricarte esto? http://www.tekmatic.com.ar/frenosElectromagneticos.html#

Contas con elementos para el mecanizado o pensas encargar las piezas?


----------



## max canales (Nov 4, 2009)

un profesor me hablo de que podia frenarlo atraves de una especie de solenoide ejerciendo un campo magnetico en el eje del motor y asi lograr frenarlo . y eso es lo que quiero hacer pero me gustaria que me ayudaran con los materiales a comprar o un esquema algo a seguir . el motor es monofasico de corriente alterna de 1500 rpm aprox


----------



## radni (Nov 4, 2009)

Antes que hacer cualquier cosa:
Medí la resistencia del bobinado de trabajo y colocale una fuente de continua que haga circular una corriente por estos bobinados de aprox 1,5 veces la nominal de alterna y probá si así  se desarrolla la cupla frenante que necesitas.
Demás está decir que esta fuente debe tener un diodo de switching en paralelo con  su salida y que debe desconectarse una vez que el motor se detuvo para no sobrecalentar los devanados.
Suerte


----------



## Eduardo (Nov 5, 2009)

max canales dijo:


> un profesor me hablo de que podia frenarlo atraves de una especie de solenoide ejerciendo un campo magnetico en el eje del motor y asi lograr frenarlo


El frenado que se consigue de esa forma es un "frenado viscoso", inicialmente cae rapido en vueltas pero a bajas revoluciones ya no produce efecto (sigue girando despacio) --> jamas vas a poder usarlo para pararlo en un punto exacto, para eso tienen que ser frenos como los del link que te puse o como los que nombro Tiopepe.



> y eso es lo que quiero hacer pero me gustaria que me ayudaran con los materiales a comprar o un esquema algo a seguir


No se venden piezas sueltas para fabricarse frenos DIY, lo que se venden son repuestos de frenos comerciales y solo las partes que sufren desgaste.

Pareceria que en tu mente un freno consiste en una bobina a la que solo hay que excitar astutamente para que frene como deseamos --> Despertate, a la bobina solo tenes que mandarle corriente continua, pero el conjunto es mas que eso, el "problema" es 95% mecanico y 5% electrico.


Si se trata de un experimento didactico, dale nomas para adelante --> agarra un motor monofasico viejo de ventilador, sacale el rotor y en su lugar hace pasar el eje del motor con un buje clavado y torneado al diametro del rotor.  O mas facil, como te explico Radni --> Agregas un contactor y le mandas continua al bobinado.
El frenado sera viscoso pero total... eso frene como frene igual sera instructivo.

Pero si la aplicacion es para una *necesidad laboral*, es absurdo y antieconomico ponerte a experimentar con algo que *jamas* funcionara bien --> tenes que sacar el motor que estas usando y *cambiarlo por otro con freno incorporado*.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 5, 2009)

Existe un tipo de freno: Económico, fácil de implementar, efectivo del que no encuentro datos.
Consiste en 2 zapatas de freno accionadas por un resorte que "estrangulan" un cilindro acoplado al eje del motor, estas zapatas se liberan mediante un solenoide que las retrae y se acciona en paralelo con el moto.
Quitas la alimentación y las zapatas vuelven a ceñir el eje de motor frenándolo.


----------



## max canales (Nov 5, 2009)

Fogonazo , eso es lo que me dijo hoy un profesor , tambien que podia acupar un par de zapatas lo que no se ahora es donde las puedo conseguir , si es que lo hago con eso


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 5, 2009)

max canales dijo:


> Fogonazo , eso es lo que me dijo hoy un profesor , tambien que podia acupar un par de zapatas lo que no se ahora es donde las puedo conseguir , si es que lo hago con eso


¿ Tienes que construirlo o solo diseñarlo ?

Una posibilidad sería ir a un desarmadero (Deshusadero) y conseguir una campana de freno de un automóvil chico con sus correspondientes zapatas para luego reformarlo.


----------



## radni (Nov 5, 2009)

Podés usar si no es operativo a una frecuencia muy alta de repeticiones el acoplamiento magnético que se usaba en los Peugeot 504 en el electroventilador fijando lo que activaba las paletas al eje del motor y el portaescobilla a la carcasa del mismo y aplicandole 12 Vcc conseguis un frenado economico.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Nov 5, 2009)

Para el frenazo por corriente continua, simplemente necesitas un conmutador de tres posiciones dobles.
Una es la de paro
La del centro inyecta corriente continua al motor mediante una resistencia o una bombilla de 12V de coche.
El otro extremo se conecta a la red.

Al girar el conmutador al pasar por el centro se frena el motor.
.

Para el freno mecanico lo mas sencillo es utilizar un circuturon de cuero con una chapa elastica pegada.
El cinturon  se arrolla haciendo una U cerrada, con un motor estira el cinturon cerrando la U y frenando el eje.

Debe ser cuero tal y como se hacia a principios del siglo pasado.

Por cierto el freno electromagnetico no puede frenan por ejemplo un camion es una pendiente por eso siempre es necesario un freno de friccion.


----------



## Raedon (Nov 11, 2009)

y porque no frenarlo con induccion sobre un disco de aluminio??? creo que seria una interesante manera de implementarlo.


----------



## tecnogirl (Nov 18, 2009)

max canales: Adjunto un esquema basico de un electrofreno para motor electrico que conozco y que es muy comun en la industria.

DESCRIPCION

El freno consta de dos tapas: la estacionaria y la portabobina, dos discos: el de friccion y el intermedio, la bobina, la chaveta y los resortes. Las tapas del freno se acoplan entre si mediante tornillos o pernos y se anclan a una superficie fija o a la carcasa del mismo motor, si se puede. Tanto el disco de friccion y el intermedio pueden deslizarse ligeramente en forma axial pero el primero est conectado con el eje del motor a traves de la chaveta.

La bobina del freno esta alojada en la tapa portabobina y tiene forma de dona o toroide.

FUNCIONAMIENTO

El esquema muestra cuando el freno est operando. Los resortes, en la tapa portabobina, empujan axialmente el disco intermedio haciendolo rozar contra el disco de friccion y este, a su vez, con la tapa estacionaria generando una gran friccion entre ellos. La friccion se traslada al eje del motor frenadolo y manteniendolo asi, sin requerir nada mas que los componentes mecanicos del freno.

Al poner en marcha el motor, se debe energizar simultaneamente la bobina del freno. Cuando la bobina se magnetiza, atrae el disco intermedio y este se desliza axialmente y comprime los resortes, deja de empujar el disco de friccion y este, a su vez, ya no hace mas contacto con la tapa estacionaria y el eje del motor puede girar libremente.
Cuando se apage el motor o falte la electricidad subitamente, la bobina se desenergiza y los resortes presionan los discos intermedio y de friccion contra la tapa fija frenan el eje del motor y asi se quedara hasta que se vuelva a encender el motor y la bobina.

PARAMETROS DE DISEÑO

Es comun diseñar la bobina para la tension de alimentacion del motor, lo que simplifica el circuito para su operacion, bastando con conectar a la misma tension, el motor y la bobina.

Diseñando adecuadamente los resortes y los materiales de los discos, se obtiene un grado de freno muy efectivo que es "casi" instantaneo.

Como dijo Eduardo: 95% mecanica y 5% electrico, pero como ves, la mecanica es
bastante sencilla. Salu2.


----------



## KARONTE (Mar 17, 2015)

Hola, no se si puedo exponer mi duda en este hilo.... Necesito accionar un freno electromagnetico de una bicicleta estatica, para poder aprobecharla, ya que la pantalla esta rota. y me estaba preguntando si seria posible a travers de un regulador de tension, teniendo un potenciometro en el cuadro de mandos, regular la fuerza de este freno.... Gracias....


----------



## pandacba (Mar 17, 2015)

Siempre es posible hacerlo solo tendrias que saber si la tnesion que llega al freno es decir el control es analógico, o es del tipo pwm, en ambos casos es posible el control de la manera que dices


----------



## KARONTE (Mar 18, 2015)

Bueno, mas que nada, me gustaria ponerme en contacto con la marca MOTION que es el fabricante, si alguien tiene el telefono de servicio tecnico, por si pueden darme solucion... o al menos conseguir los esquemas de esta bicicleta de alguna forma, para en vez de agregarle mas circuitos, reparar el que esta roto. La Marca en cuestion es Motion modelo Studio Ergonometer E 9.6.  
 Al estar rota actualmente no se que tipo de tension controla el freno.... Lo unico que si se, que la tension de entrada llega a al circuito, el circuito alimenta la pantalla de la bicicleta,la cual esta funcinando, pero en las salidas del circuito que van  al freno, ( los dos cables son de color rojo ) en uno de los cables me esta enviando 30 V de tension continua. y el freno esta activado. ( muy duro ) si desconecto la tension general de entrada, el freno se libera totalmente ( no presenta resistencia el freno )  no se si esto podria dar alguna pista. Gracias....


----------



## solaris8 (Mar 18, 2015)

> en uno de los cables me esta enviando 30 V de tension continua. y el freno esta activado. ( muy duro ) si desconecto la tension general de entrada, el freno se libera totalmente ( no presenta resistencia el freno )


probaste regular esa tension?


----------



## pandacba (Mar 18, 2015)

Entonces ya sabes que a 30V es el máximo, por asi decirlo una fuente variable entre 0 y 30V con la adecudada corriente hara lo que necesitas
Eso de una manera sencilla tambien puedes hacer el control por PWM


----------



## KARONTE (Mar 19, 2015)

Eso es lo que yo habia pensado, pero tambien habia pensado lo siguiente, no sera que entra tension por los dos cables que antes comente en vez de por uno solo? esa es la duda principal que tengo.  aunque creo que por probar, espero no ocurra nada....


----------



## Patazet (Mar 23, 2015)

Hola,

No se si será apropiado meterlo en este hilo pero tengo que calcular la energía que hay almacenada en una bobina de un freno electromagnético y tengo las siguientes gráficas.
t ca sería cuando el disco del freno es atraído por el electroimán y t cd cuando se despega.

¿Sería posible con estas gráficas calcular la energía almacenada en la bobina?

Gracias

Ver el archivo adjunto t ca.BMP

Ver el archivo adjunto t cd.BMP​


----------



## pandacba (Mar 23, 2015)

Fijate en el pdf adjunto


----------



## Patazet (Mar 24, 2015)

Gracias pero el problema que tengo es que no se la inductancia de la bobina porque está arrollada a un núcleo magnético del que no tengo de la curva BH.

He estado haciendo cálculos intentando obtener la potencia, multiplicando la tensión por la intensidad, y esto multiplicado por el tiempo para obtener la energía pero no se si lo que estoy haciendo tiene alguna lógica.
E=P·t

Después he comparado esto con los resultados que me dan las simulaciones del ordenador y no me concuerdan los resultados.

¿Estoy haciendo bien el cálculo de la energía?
¿A alguien se le ocurre alguna forma de calcular la energía sin disponer de la inductancia de la bobina?

Gracias


----------

